# إلى خبراء التآكل و الحماية الكاتودية



## BRIKA RABAH (4 سبتمبر 2008)

dear sire;
in the three last years we have observed a corrosion in the second stage of a crude oil desalter of an oil treatment unit.the material of this desalter is carbone steel;the desalting mecaism is accomplished by polarizing the water droplets via an electric field

by employing an ac fields with an applied voltage in the range of 15,000-25,000 V
my question is ;if we protect this desalter by cathodic protection using sacrificial anode can this CP system alterat the desalting mecanism in an other term can the cp system have any desadvantage on the desalting quality of this vessel.
.

inspection enginner


----------



## ahmadbs (23 فبراير 2011)

:28:


----------

